# Washington DC Area



## rfdald (Jan 30, 2005)

Anyone out there have any knowledge about RV parks in the Washington, DC area?


----------



## dennis1949 (Jan 30, 2005)

Washington DC Area

We are going in June and going to stay at the Fredericksburg Va. KOA we are going to ride the VRE in to DC everyday.
 Three years ago we stayed in Front Royal Va, KOA and rode the VRE in everyday  
 Some people sty at Cherry Hill Park in Maryland


----------



## sigars5 (Jan 30, 2005)

Washington DC Area

I have been to dc twice and stayed at cherryhill rv park.
The campground is very nice and the people were very helpful with my questions. You can catch a bus at the camp ground and then take the metro into dc. I parked my rig and never used my truck all week end when I was there.
   I am planning a trip back in april or may and am going to stay at the cherry hill rv park


----------



## sammisgram (Jan 31, 2005)

Washington DC Area

Cherry Hill RV Park is expensive, but worth it.  There's a busstop right at the park that will take you to the Metro which will take you to all the places in DC to visit. You don't want to fight DC traffic and finding places to park. Also, there's plenty to do right in the park and the staff is friendly and knowledgeable.

Toni


----------



## rfdald (Jan 31, 2005)

Washington DC Area

We plan a trip there in late April or May, and had considered staying at Lake Fairfield Park in Reston, VA., which we understand is about 18 miles from DC, but we don't know if there is transport into DC from there.  If not, we may wind up at Cherry Hill also.  Coming in a Safari Trek from Oregon.  Might see you there.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 2, 2005)

Washington DC Area

I suggest that you check out Pohick Regional Park, located just south of Washington, and just a few miles from the metro commuter trains. It is a county park with heavy timber, water, sewer and dump station and the rate was about $20 per night when we were there 18 months ago.


----------



## janicenlarry (Feb 7, 2005)

Washington DC Area

I also vote for Cherry Hill.  If you camp elsewheres and plan to take the metro, plan on getting up VERY early as the parking lots fill up quickly and you are SOL


----------



## PopPop (Mar 1, 2005)

Washington DC Area

We used Cherry Hill Campground. Found it to be very clean and great as a jump off place to go see the sights. Bus will take you to the metro and from there you can do everything.


----------

